# WTB: Alpine 4913 Interconnector



## douglas.martin (Oct 9, 2016)

Looking for an Alpine 4913 Interconnector, M-BUS TO M-BUS RCA adapter. Any leads appreciated.


----------



## What? (Jun 5, 2008)

I have one brand new in the package.


----------

